# INTx dating site



## ambiguous entity (Apr 8, 2012)

Are there any INTx dating sites out there? If not, it'd be sweet to develop one. We usually spend countless hours on the net, so in this day and age I believe it would be more practical for INTx's to seek out a mate online. I've had ”relationships” with other types. I'm not saying they were necessarily bad, but I had to be someone else around them, and was usually uncomfortable. I've never met a confirmed INTx girl my age who was single. I absolutely think that dating based on Myers-Briggs type is beneficial for INTx's. Being INTP, I really want to be with an INTJ or another INTP female. Other NT's would be great too. In my eyes I wouldn't see it as a conventional relationship. I'm not gonna cone home and ask how the day was or what's the spill on her friends/family. I'm going to ask her how she thinks the best way to get rid of a dead body is, or what she thinks actually happened during 9/11 and what the benefits would be from a libertarian revolution in America. I want to talk to her the way I talk to myself in my head. So far, I haven't really found an INTx dating site, nor an INTx female for that matter. I want a nonchalant and anti-dramatic relationship. Other than this site, can anyone suggest something? I've seen a few INTP & INTJ sites, but none for dating/relationships.I'm weird and smart and sexy and lazy. d vddjr,gdtkgdd!!! And I want an INTx girl. I awkwardly try to talk to some girls in my area, but on a scale of 1-10 their intellectual value is -6. Sometimes I get frustrated and stay at home most of the time. The internet is more promising.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

It would be a highly specialized website with few people to choose from if there was a site like this. Not sure I'd date based strictly on MBTI, though, but it's a more "scientific" way of vetting and paring down dates than what I've come up with so far. it'd be nice to find someplace like meetup.com or whatever where you could, actually, meet people with similar interests and talk about the things that fascinate us.

I wonder what it would be like to have a room full of INTXs? I've typed a few in my head out in public, but they've always been around other types. It would be interesting to see IRL how we behaved if we thought no one was watching.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

That site exist. It's called 4chan.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

kasthu said:


> I wonder what it would be like to have a room full of INTXs?


We might just successfully plot and take over the world.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/12/opinion/sunday/online-dating-sites-dont-match-hype.html

Why Online Dating Is a Poor Way to Find Love | Psychology Today

Conquer yourself: leave the house and say hey to an attractive stranger.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

FigureSkater said:


> That site exists. It's called 4chan.


^ I lol'd.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

I bet it's not because you're full of yourself. No, that's not it.


----------



## justcait (Aug 25, 2012)

INTP-INTP relationships do have their downsides. My husband is an INTP (although he's borderline S/N), and while we do have great conversations and it's a very calm relationship (the rare times we do argue we both just storm off and then later apologise and carry on as if it never happened) there are problems - the house is always a disastrous mess and bills often don't get paid on time. But since neither of us really cares about those kinds of tedious details I suppose it doesn't matter that much. I am kind of hoping that if we have kids we get an STJ one who will clean for us though )


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

justcait said:


> INTP-INTP relationships do have their downsides. My husband is an INTP (although he's borderline S/N), and while we do have great conversations and it's a very calm relationship (the rare times we do argue we both just storm off and then later apologise and carry on as if it never happened) there are problems - the house is always a disastrous mess and bills often don't get paid on time. But since neither of us really cares about those kinds of tedious details I suppose it doesn't matter that much. I am kind of hoping that if we have kids we get an STJ one who will clean for us though )


You know, I've actually been contemplating he possibility that a child's type is often a result from meshing the types of the parents. My mom's a possible ISTJ and my dad is almost certainly an INTP, and they got me: INTJ, extreme on the I and T, moderate on the N and J. In the end though, it's all about environment.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

Find a hobby or a scene with a lot of NT's, and eventually you'll find someone capable of having a conversation about a libertarian revolution with you. You'll have to wade through the chaff to get to the good stuff, but that's true of any population (I've met more than my fair share of god-awfully boring INTP's too - and not even you guys are immune from dramatic relationships )


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

There are several MBTI-dedicated groups registered on Meetup.com meeting in different areas: MBTI Groups
They are not dedicated to dating specifically but you can make some new acquaintances there as well as new friends.


----------

